# LF 4' light fixture for future planted tank



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi I am in the process of setting up a 55g tank that I purchased. I am looking for a cheap light fixture for it. It will be a planted tank. 4' long. If any one has one please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

MyKiss has sunblasters and reflectors for a very decent price.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I also have a coralife 2x65w pc fixture 4ft for $70 only kicker is I am in Richmond so that's quite a drive from the wack!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Plant light*

I have a hagen glo Ho double fixture x48' that is on my 55 tank right now,
I,m taking down the 55g in the next few days and will part out. This is a great light for plants for sure and it works perfect $100 pm me if interested,
I live in Langley near Aldergrove.
Cheers Laurie


----------

